# Not much bud but some!



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 19, 2007)

Since I've had this little fella growin for a bit, I thought I'd share her a little. I accidentally started to flower it early and it didnt seem to want to revert back so I kept the 12/12 going. Havn't been feeding her much nutes and the light schedule isn't perfectly 12/12, she's receiving roughly 4800k lumens but the temps aren't perfect all the time. With the lights on sometimes it's only 17 degrees plus the humidity is way high ranging in the 70's 80's. But with all that said, she's still doin fine, no pests, mold.

I'm guessing I might not even get a gram off her when she's done. Who knows..


----------



## HGB (Sep 19, 2007)

gonna get a bit of kick butt weed in the end :woohoo: 

keep her on that 12/12 the best you can  

grow on


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 19, 2007)

remember to make sure all of the soil in you potter is wet. sometimes there are spots where  water doesn't get to the roots, especially when the roots branch out to the sides, and cause problems.

 looks great so far, so keep it up.
  ahhh, if it is just a gram, at least it would be the most pleasurable gram you've ever had.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 19, 2007)

Ha ha, that is awesome!  She's a cute little lady, she just might bulk up for you by the time she's done.  And like Choking said, buy that girl a drink!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 20, 2007)

More updated pictures. Thanks for everyone's comments.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 20, 2007)

*Like they say mang any FREE weed is good weed.  *


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 20, 2007)

Cute liitle lady, ain't she? Nice and dank, though!!!!!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 20, 2007)

Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> Cute liitle lady, ain't she? Nice and dank, though!!!!!


 
It looks like its gonna be good i see triches all on on her, how long see been in flower??


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 20, 2007)

I would have to see she's in flower for about a month. She's made slow progress but lately I have been seeing noticable difference now that the timing schedule is on track (almost but not quite) and recieving daily waterings and fert. One good smell and oooohhh boy, smells sweet and sour.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 21, 2007)

hard case lil lady there aight yeah somes better than none but


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 26, 2007)

Some updated pics for all who might be interested. I'm also noticing some hairs are starting to turn brown.


----------



## jash (Sep 26, 2007)

nice for 4800 lumens!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 28, 2007)

My guess is she will produce 4 gram wet, any other guesses?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like you have some decent bud growing though...  Also, does this count as a micro grow? 


BTW Hippy, It's a good guess, I'm gonna go with that


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 28, 2007)

10 grams wet i`ll say...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 29, 2007)

She's looking for crystally than ever. I think the cold evenings have something to do with it... I read somewhere that the plant tries to protect itself from the cold by creating resin or something similar. She seems to be growing awfully slow, but then again it's a very small plant, and it's flowering. I have a second one like this out in the bush, in the ground. It has nothing close to what I have in this grow but the one outside is a tad 'smellier'. I'm guessing when I pull the plug on this grow, I will get probably 3 grams give or take.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like you are having problems with her.

Ph or nute problams, just by looking at the leaves.

Just a thought though. I hope she treats you well.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, definately. A while back it had lacked the feeding of fertaliser for a little bit. The soil had been used to grow another plant but she hung in there. Thanks for all the replies. I sometimes wonder how potent she's going to be.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 2, 2007)

what strain is that lil monster?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 2, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> what strain is that lil monster?


 
Oh, I wouldn't know. Picked her seed out of some bud a while back.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 10, 2007)

Updated Pictures. It is starting to smell up the barn with a sweet aroma.. it is nice! I added a few more lights that are hanging on the side. Going to see if I can pump up the lumens some more on the other side...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 14, 2007)

My little girl has a new friend! She's been outdoors in a pot all summer that had alongside it a male that lost it's vigor near end of July. I should be expecting seeds. Also the same strain as the little one.
If any of you can notice, she has been through a period of nute burn but she kept on going.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 14, 2007)

I like the improvements the plant made. It really fatten up like i thought it would. Soooo are ya ready for a next grow, or is it too soon to say?? If you do, jus remember we got ya back on any "q"s you may have. Keep up tha good growing


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey hey, thanks for the comments! I'm planning on growing throughout the winter but the only question is "where?" I've got my barn, perhaps I can insulate the cabinet enough to be warm to grow. I can also grow in my closet. I recently bought more soil and vegetative fertalizer. If I don't do something now, the temps are going to drop below 4 degrees C without the lights on. With the lights on now, the temps are a steady 13 degrees C which seems a little low. Even the water and fertalizer is pretty cold and I'm hesitant to give my babies cold liquids.

I think a closet grow would be adequate, perhaps. But I have been planning on re-doing the whole barn (drywall, insulation, carpet) and if it got finished, the barn would be the place to grow.


----------



## Firepower (Oct 15, 2007)

what you see as a problem, i see as a solution to most growers problems, you say it gets to 13 without lights on, I would insulate the crap out the barn and add some nice HPS.
If money allows it, i would put at least 2 400w HPS as close as possible to plants with a nice breeze flowing right on top, if thats not enough to warm it up add 2 more, do you know how many people would die to have 4 400 watts HPS on their 4-6 plants and not have to worry about heat??:holysheep: ..
of course that will get costly, but  DAMn that would get you some nice bushy buds by the end of winter...  just my thought.. good luck..  :aok:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 15, 2007)

Unfortunately, I doubt I would get anything other than flouro's for now. It's mainly just a side thing, nothing too too special, but I agree, more buds certainly would be nice!


----------



## Firepower (Oct 15, 2007)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> It's mainly just a side thing, nothing too too special,


 
I dont get it, if youre growing MJ its more than a side thing brother, its WEED for FREE, well not exactly but you know what i mean.. if worst just get a portable heater in there with a fan on it, unless you dont smoke that much then i could see why.. Good luck with your decision.. :aok:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 15, 2007)

Yea, I don't smoke much at all. The normal is around a gram of smoke per 3 or 4 days.

On a side note. It's certainly getting chilly in there!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 19, 2007)

Updated Pics. (Oct 18/07)


----------



## jash (Oct 19, 2007)

your plant is looking good but did u checked the plant you bring from outdoors 4mites? once you have them indoors its dificult to get rid of them


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 19, 2007)

Ah, no I didn't. Didn't even think of it. So far, everything looks clean. There's probably a few things living in that soil... One day while it was outside, I found these almost rectangular globs of some sort of jelly. The next day they were gone. Something funky must have been going on there...


----------



## jash (Oct 19, 2007)

just keep an eye for mites


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 28, 2007)

I thought it was time to chop 'em down and make life a little easier (for now) since the lighting schedule was getting to be a hassle since I was doing it manually and the temperatures were getting pretty darn low. Although the bigger one could have grown longer since it was producing seeds, I feel I could have given it more time.. Ah well. Enjoy the pics. 

Note: They smell so good!


----------



## Firepower (Oct 28, 2007)

how are you curing this baby and for how long?


----------



## jash (Oct 29, 2007)

free weed...:aok:     :ccc:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 29, 2007)

Firepower said:
			
		

> how are you curing this baby and for how long?


The small one's hanging upside down and the other is currently sitting in a shoebox. It's freshening up the other buds inside it, and ever since, the dry buds have given a different high but I could just be paranoid. Oh and jash, ur tottaly right man, no hassle going to dealers for a while to come. At least a month or two! I've saved myself a couple bucks on this grow.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2007)

*Congrats on a fine harvest my friend you should be proud.  Now time to wait for the dry and cure and then you'll be ready to smoke. Great job mang, great job. :aok: *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 29, 2007)

How dose it feel to have grown your own bud to smoke???Congrats on your 1st harvest


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 29, 2007)

Aha, thanks all. It is a good feeling to not have to go anywhere to find bud.


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

Not much, but ah well better luck next time man!!


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 9, 2008)

dat looks like some roper u no what strain it is ?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks like some tasty buds my friend. Tell us how they smoke. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 23, 2008)

They both smoked excellent. Took a while to dry as I continued to water right up to the day or harvest *doh* Strain... wish I knew. Was bagseed, both same strain. I think the weight of the smaller one weighed up to about 3 or 4 grams I believe, the other one I THINK it was 3.5.


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

looking good so far man


----------

